# Japonese knotweed honey



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

That sounds like Knot Weed "powernapper" is up by Worthington Pa and he gets dark honey from Knotweed and I get some here also=dark as the tires on your truck


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Hello there neighbor laurelmtnlover- that knotweed honey is pretty good huh! Some of my honey customers prefer that knotweed honey over all others.


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## laurelmtnlover (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Japanese knotweed honey*

Hi Younz all,
Not to belabor the subject, but it seems the knotweed is in full bloom now. Why the dark color; I have been watching this uncapped for a couple weeks now. Unless the bloom lasts that long? It is as dark as coffee.


----------

